# Very, very, very gooood news



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

I know a lot of you on this forum were very upset that I was splitting up my bonded pair of rabbits, Sweetie and Prince. I apologize for that. I was able to work things out. I called my vet and he said that the videos that I sent him of Prince, it doesn't look like Prince is having seizures. So now on to the good news: ready?

I don't have to rehome Prince. Meaning Prince and Sweetie are staying together with me.

I have to admit, I do jump to conclusions really quickly without looking at ALL my options first. I apologize for that.

I know and understand that you all were not being mean. I just felt like you all didn't understand what I was going through. It was a very hard decision, I was even crying over it, because I love Prince; I also love Sweetie very much.

I also would like to apologize for making you all think that I was ignoring you all. 

The home that I had lined up for Prince seemed a little sketchy, because my cousin said that her friend wouldn't let me check her home to make sure that Prince was going to a good home and would be providing with good vet care.

That's when I called my vet and talked with him. Worked things out.

Prince is staying with me and Sweetie.

I think that I am going to do a lot of research on Netherland Dwarfs.


----------



## farmerchick (Nov 9, 2010)

glad to hear things worked out!!!

i didn't comment on your last thread but i had read it, i felt sad that you were breaking up your bonded pair but i figured it was for the best and for the best of prince since you thought he was so ill... glad to hear the pair is staying together with you


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm happy to hear this. I didn't comment on your other post, but read it and am glad everything worked out for Sweetie and Prince.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you farmerchick and slavetoabunny! I am glad that you guys understood my situation.

I am also glad that I am able to keep Prince and Sweetie together.


----------



## Yield (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh that's so good c:
What is it if it's not seizures? O: Just curious!
I'm glad you get to keep them c:


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm really glad that you made this decision , Sweetie. 

Good for you and really good for Sweetie and Prince. 

You are a really great rabbit owner and they have a great home with you. 
We will help you out as much as we can with Prince:hugsquish:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you angieluv.

Not really sure what Prince has. The vet said it could be diet related. I had it under control with diet before so it could be diet related. I am going to do what I can.

I am wondering about minerals and vitamins that rabbits can have. I know that they sell them in the pet stores, and my rabbits can get them through their diet, but what about extra vitamins and minerals?


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

I was so upset I could not think straight at all when I was trying to rehome him. I hope that I will never have to again. I think when I get my money in January from Financial Aid, I will save about $200 of it for the rabbits in case of an emergency, I will save more if I can.

I will ask my vet about other meds for Prince if he needs them. But until then I will be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 9, 2010)

Most rabbits don't need extra vitamins and minerals if the rabbit is getting a good pellet, hay and veggies. Vitamins and minerals are usually in the pellets.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Are cranberries good for rabbits? They are in one of the timothy hay bags, small one, I have. I want to make sure that they are okay, if not I will pull them out.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 9, 2010)

I would just give a few a day and not a handful;I recently saw that hay and they put a lot of cranberries in there.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 9, 2010)

Keep asking questions, and research research research. 

I am so happy that you are approaching this more slowly, and getting vet input. I really think that you can keep your buns together, and find the right solution. 
Trial and error...

Glad you aren't a quitter 
:hug:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

One thing you all should know about me is I never quit at anything. I just have to slow down and think things through before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you angieluv. I will only give a few at a time then.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Prince is soooo happy, and so is Sweetie and I!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm glad that we have all settled down


----------



## missyscove (Nov 9, 2010)

That is great news. Please keep us updated so that we can all learn more about what's going on with Prince. That's one of the things I really love about this forum: through cooperation and exchange of knowledge we can all learn so much from eachother.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 10, 2010)

Angieluv: so true!

I will definitely keep all updated on how Prince is doing and on how Sweetie is doing also.

I will also keep asking questions and getting info from the vet about rabbits. I plan on doing a lot of research.

One research I did was seizures in rabbits and what breeds were more susceptible. Well I found out that dwarf breeds and lionheads are more susceptible(sp). That made me very concerned for Sweetie.

I will definitely keep researching about rabbits.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2010)

This is great news!! :hugsquish:

I'm sure a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders, I'm sure the buns are more relaxed since you're not so stressed anymore.

I hope your vet can find out what the problem is


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh and maybe it would be good to upload the videos here, I bet some of our members here could help you out as to what it is.

Just a thought.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 10, 2010)

im glad you made the deision to keep all three of you together  glad you guys are all hapy with the decision.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a huge weight lifted off of me, Sweetie and Prince.

The "ticks", when they happen, are really hard to see unless you know what you are looking for. If he does a big enough one then I may try to get a video of it and post here, but I am definitely going to email my vet first.

I hope that my vet and I can find what is wrong with Prince, because I want to help Prince as much as I can.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 12, 2010)

Yay, that is wonderful!!!! :clapping:

I have experience (too much, sigh) with a rabbit that had seizures. 
Interesting little bit of information, true seizures in rabbits is uncommon.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 12, 2010)

That is very true! I am just glad that it is not seizures. He still has the "ticks". I am researching tourette syndrome in rabbits, but so far I haven't found any info about it.


----------

